# Stargate:SG-1 Sept 1st



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Looks like bad guide data for SG-1 on Sept 1st. I've got 7 episodes showing they'll be recorded with a FRO SP on SciFi. This is with a DirecTivo.


Maybe they'll clean up the guide data before then, but someone who's low on space or have "save 5 only" might get some unplanned delections


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's a holiday weekend, so almost certainly they're all going to be reruns.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I noticed that as well.

They all have the generic "Air Force folk travel the galaxy keeping earth safe from bad guys" description, followed by a big "First Run"

If the data doesn't get fixed, and I have room, maybe I'll let them record just to see what they are.


phox


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Hopefully they will be reruns of this new season. With the big St Louis storm, we didn't have power and or cable and I missed two weeks of SG1 and SGA.


----------



## cthomp (Dec 24, 2001)

I seem to recall something about a fan favorites marathon coming soon.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

cthomp said:


> I seem to recall something about a fan favorites marathon coming soon.


That could very well be the case.

They've reserved the time slots,
but voting isn't done or they haven't decided which episodes go in which slot yet.

phox


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

yep, 9/1 is all repeats...

spoilered, in case the ep titles give too much away (I don't think they do, tho).



Spoiler





```
8/25/06    200              Counterstrike
  9/01/06                     [SG-1 Viewer's Choice Marathon]
  9/08/06    201              Memento Mori
  9/15/06    202              Company of Thieves
  9/22/06    203    1010      The Quest Part 1 [Summer Season Finale]
```


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Ahh, but the "Season Pass Alerts" part of all of this is that they are showing up as first run when they are all repeats. 
It must be one of the ways they like to bond with sister channel USA since it's notorious for bad guide data.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Cancelled


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bilbrey said:


> Cancelled


I don't get the bad ratings...this has been a good season...I hope they change their minds...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bilbrey said:


> Cancelled


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312647


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

I saw in sundays paper that this 10th season is last for stargate sg-1. Continuing atlantis.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

finaldiet said:


> I saw in sundays paper that this 10th season is last for stargate sg-1. Continuing atlantis.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312647


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Looks like bad guide data for SG-1 on Sept 1st. I've got 7 episodes showing they'll be recorded with a FRO SP on SciFi. This is with a DirecTivo.
> 
> Maybe they'll clean up the guide data before then, but someone who's low on space or have "save 5 only" might get some unplanned delections


Go to

www.scifi.com/schedulebot

and click on the date Sept. 1st on the small calendar that appears on the screen (think it's towards the bottom).

That'll bring up the day's programming for that date, including the episode titles.

The thing is, even SFC may not know the titles yet, since I believe there's a "Viewers' Choice Marathon" coming up, and that may be the date for it.

There may be a very good reason you're not getting detailed info yet. The schedule may still be in flux until all the votes from viewers are counted.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Me, I couldn't care less what episodes are playing. What mattered to me ( and apparently to no one else ) was that they showed up as "new" when they are all going to be repeats.

I'm not fond of marathons that are not tagged appropriately. At a minimum they clog up your TiVo and have to be deleted. Worse would be if they cause other things to be deleted or not recorded because you didn't expect a season's worth of shows to record in one 24hr period. If I have a season pass set for First Run Only I don't want repeats recorded, especially ones that are years old.

I'll go back and review closer to the 1st and see if they're still sceduled to record so I can delete them. Since it's a long weekend there's likely to be other ones, like USA that's infamous for bad data.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

*Stargate SG1*

"Counter Strike" Episode #1007.
Adria leads an attack on a Jaffa planet after the Jaffa modify an ancient device to make it capable of defeating the Ori.

Cast: Beau Bridges, Michael Shanks, Amanda Tapping, Christopher Judge, Ben Browder.

Original Airdate: August 25, 2006.

and

*Stargate Atlantis*

"Common Ground" Episode #307.
Sheppard is taken prisoner by the Genii and enlists an unlikely ally.

Cast: Joe Flanigan, Torri Higginson, Rainbow Sun Francks, David Hewlett, Rachel Luttrell, Paul McGillion, Jason Momoa, Mitch Pileggi.

Original Airdate: August 25, 2006.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's the 9/1 episodes that are in question, not tonight's...


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Idearat said:


> I'll go back and review closer to the 1st and see if they're still sceduled to record so I can delete them. Since it's a long weekend there's likely to be other ones, like USA that's infamous for bad data.


Patience, patience: the program data has been populated.

I'm looking forward to watching 1969 again, now that we know that Daniel's father is Jack.

jdg


----------



## HookedOnTivo (Feb 14, 2002)

JohnDG said:


> Patience, patience: the program data has been populated.
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching 1969 again, now that we know that Daniel's father is Jack.
> 
> jdg


I thought they were hinting that Col. Mitchell's father was Jack.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

HookedOnTivo said:


> I thought they were hinting that Col. Mitchell's father was Jack.


Yes, it was Mitchell they were alluding might be Jack's offspring.

phox


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

HookedOnTivo said:


> I thought they were hinting that Col. Mitchell's father was Jack.


You're probably right -- I misremembered.

jdg


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey! Where's the spoiler police??!!!

By the way ... the father and son thing was all said in jest.

_Or was it? Bwa-ha-ha!_


----------

